# Jag crossed with Cuban..



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

My female Jag laid eggs with my Cuban agian, the babys are doing GREAT!!! Last time the babys only got to the free swimming age then all died.. this time they are all over the tank feeding.. there is a small % of them that are still laying on the ground, i think they will die soon.... but atleast hopfuly some will live.. these are going to be great looking cichlids... maybe better then cichla??, naah.. not a chance.. lol, check them out

here is Papa.


















here he is with the babys, look close and you can see them swimming around..


















here they where yesterday, still on the ground wiggling...










everyone Pray for them!!!! i hope they live this time.

what you think?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Those fry will look impressive. If anything, it would be cool to see their color developement.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks man...

Yes i think they are going to look great. i hope they have the Mouth of a Jag, Background color (yellow or silverish pink) of a jag, and the black color of the Cuban.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...good luck


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:nod: great stuff man







can you take out a lil fry for some close-ups would love to see one at a fry stage







also do you have a underwater shell cover for your cam? thanks


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice fish!!
ive nevr seen one before!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

perhaps I need new eyes, but where are the fry?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Innes, they are teeeny.



> maybe better then cichla??, naah.. not a chance.. lol, check them out


Not better than cichla







. I'd even say not better than that Cuban! He's a nice fish! I'd go with a female Cuban cichlid, but good luck all the same.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for the compliments.. i dont want to put the net into the tank and screw with the parrents.. it might effect their Bond... and if these babys are superb i want more... heheh

no i wish i had a underwater box/thing for my camera.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

interesting hope is they make it. I'm curious as to what they are going to look like.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very cool


----------

